# "Panther" folder...what is it?



## Tr0x (Oct 31, 2005)

No, I don't mean the Mac OS called Panther, but rather this strange folder in my Windows folder under program files.

I'm not sure where it came from and when I try to delete it, it claims it's being used by another program, giving me the idea that it's probably spyware.

Has anyone encountered this before? In the actual folder, there are about 20 or so files, one of them being a folder called "setup.exe" but it's empty. 

Another folder in it is called "UnattendGC" with a document in it called "setupact.log" and when I try to open it, a message pops up saying "Access Denied"

Any ideas on what to do to it or how to get rid of it?


----------



## rascard2007 (Sep 19, 2007)

search for one small free program called "Who lock me?" It installs in the context menu of windows explorer and allows U to see what application is locking the file/folder U want to remove.

also activate the "show hidden files and folders" option in the windows explorer Tools - Folder Options - View menu to see if U have something else behind the scene in this folder


----------

